# My New iPhone 4 keeps hanging up on people :-(



## hsuthard

Apparently this is an issue people are having with some of the new iPhones, but boy is it frustrating! The proximity sensor on the front of the phone isn't properly registering when I've got the phone against my face and the screen is popping back on and then my cheek accidentally hangs up, mutes, or puts people on hold. It's very strange, but it's happening regularly for me. I hung up on my brother twice, which wasn't so bad, but then yesterday I was on a support call with a software company and accidentally hung up on the tech after 14 minutes!! Has anyone here experienced this? I still really love my phone, but this is annoying. I'm hoping to get a headset to use for important calls from now on.


----------



## LauraB

Mine did it once, but I got a bumper from the apple store and it hasn't done it since.


----------



## hsuthard

Hmm, i wonder if that would help me. I have a cute Frogz case now and it doesn't stand out much from the face of the phone. The case might allow more room between the sensor and my face, which could certainly be a factor. 

The thread regarding this on the Apple support forum is 50 pages long now.


----------



## JimJ

This has happened twice so far with me. Really annoying.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I thought it had something to do with the antenna being on the outside of the phone and when you hold it, it bridges the antennas (or something like that) and disconnects the call. I didn't think the issue was with the sensor.

Using a case or skin is supposed to prevent it from happening.

I got an ifrogz luxe case, but it was too clunky. Yesterday, I found an ifrogz lean luxe case and it's perfect. Just enough coverage for protection, but not enough to be clunky. I really like it.


----------



## hsuthard

luvmy4brats said:


> I thought it had something to do with the antenna being on the outside of the phone and when you hold it, it bridges the antennas (or something like that) and disconnects the call. I didn't think the issue was with the sensor.
> 
> Using a case or skin is supposed to prevent it from happening.
> 
> I got an ifrogz luxe case, but it was too clunky. Yesterday, I found an ifrogz lean luxe case and it's perfect. Just enough coverage for protection, but not enough to be clunky. I really like it.


No, it's definitely the sensor. It doesn't sense my cheek and the mute, speaker, Facetime, and End Call buttons all get pushed. The end call button gets pushed probably the most because it's a large button.

I love my ifrogz case, too. It's the Luxe lean case in green, soooo pretty!


----------



## hsuthard

Here's the apple thread; it's definitely a widespread problem. What's so disconcerting is that the proximity thing worked GREAT in my previous two iphones. It was perfect, and somehow they changed it, or maybe the new screen is part of the issue, I don't know, but it's not so great anymore.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2475509


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh wow. I hadn't seen this problem yet. Good to know. I had only heard about the antenna issue. 

I of course got the pink ifrogz lean case to go with my pink cow DG skin.


----------



## VictoriaP

I thought I had seen that this was a problem only on some units, but I haven't been able to find the reference.  Have you called Apple?


----------



## hsuthard

VictoriaP said:


> I thought I had seen that this was a problem only on some units, but I haven't been able to find the reference. Have you called Apple?


I haven't called them yet. I can't decide if it's worth it yet, it very well could be a problem that's specific to me and my cheeks in some way, and I really don't want them to swap it out. It seems from the posts I've read that people who've swapped out their phones continue to have the problem, even with their third and fourth replacement phones. Which makes me worry that it could be related to the shape of my face as much as my phone and its sensor. But I think I will call (but from a different phone, or while using a headset). I've seen several posts of people calling to report the problem and accidentally hanging up the call .


----------



## VictoriaP

hsuthard said:


> I've seen several posts of people calling to report the problem and accidentally hanging up the call .


LOL--that would SO be my luck!

I bought a Plantronics Bluetooth headset for about $40 on Amazon around Christmas, and it works fairly well. I had an excellent Motorola already, but this one was pink, so I just had to "upgrade".  hubby took the Motorola and for the first time, he actually has a good headset. His previous Bluetooth headset never worked well with the iPhone.

Definitely worth looking at the reviews and finding a good one. I rarely use my phone without one now.


----------



## sheltiemom

hsuthard said:


> Here's the apple thread; it's definitely a widespread problem. What's so disconcerting is that the proximity thing worked GREAT in my previous two iphones. It was perfect, and somehow they changed it, or maybe the new screen is part of the issue, I don't know, but it's not so great anymore.
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2475509


I have been deciding on whether or not to upgrade my iPhone so I have been following these threads to see what everyone thinks. I love my 3G iPhone but I tell everyone who asks me about it that the phone is the worst part. I know how frustrating this problem must be - I never dropped calls until I got my iPhone and that irritates me - but I laughed out loud at some of these posts on the apple site detailing what these phones are doing. Most of my phone calls are questions from work and I cannot imagine how I would handle these calls with this phone. I hope Apple solves this problem soon.


----------



## ayuryogini

Where did you get the iFrogz Luxe Lean cases for the iPhone 4? They say they won't be available on their website till mid-July. 
Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ayuryogini said:


> Where did you get the iFrogz Luxe Lean cases for the iPhone 4? They say they won't be available on their website till mid-July.
> Thanks.


I found mine at Best Buy yesterday. They only had the pink ones which was fine by me.


----------



## hsuthard

I got mine at best buy as well. They also had purple and pink I think.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I thought it had something to do with the antenna being on the outside of the phone and when you hold it, it bridges the antennas (or something like that) and disconnects the call. I didn't think the issue was with the sensor.
> 
> Using a case or skin is supposed to prevent it from happening.
> 
> I got an ifrogz luxe case, but it was too clunky. Yesterday, I found an ifrogz lean luxe case and it's perfect. Just enough coverage for protection, but not enough to be clunky. I really like it.


Does the case cover the antenna or does it have an opening over it? I just ordered a case and I'm worried that it may not be right for this problem.


----------



## Cindy416

I bought a beautiful crimson ifrogz lean case at Best Buy, and I love it. So far, I haven't had any calls dropped, but I haven't had a lot of calls on my iPhone since I got it.  I heard a news report about the dropped calls issue yesterday, and it is apparently an issue with something very basic. (I missed part of the report because I received a call while listening.)The report said that Apple is working to rectify the problem as soon as possible. I hope it will be as easy as a download to fix the problem. Can't imagine Apple or it's other retailers wanting to deal with exchanges of all of the iPhones that were sold last week.


----------



## Kathy

They are saying that the bars displayed on how strong the signal is, is calculated incorrectly. It is showing a stronger signal than it really has. I am not sure I believe that is the complete answer because that still doesn't fix the fact that if you have your hand covering the antenna it will drop the call. I haven't had an issue because the way I hold it I never cover the antenna.


----------



## hsuthard

The antenna thing is weird, but I'm not yet convinced that my antenna is any worse than it ever was. I haven't had any issues with that really, although it is easy to make the bars drop to zero if you hold it right, even with the case.


----------



## ayuryogini

Kathy said:


> Does the case cover the antenna or does it have an opening over it? I just ordered a case and I'm worried that it may not be right for this problem.


Where did you order it? I've checked my local Best Buy and AT&T and neither have it. I'd like to have one by the time my iPhone arrives; it's set for a July 14 ship date, but I keep checking daily with my local AT&T, and I'm on a wait list at Apple. 
There's a new thread for another case that someone really likes, I think it's called 'Barely there'(?) and it also comes in pink and purple!
It's hard to find the iFrogz case, though, especially the lean luxe one. At least it has been for me in the Sacramento area.


----------



## Kathy

ayuryogini said:


> Where did you order it? I've checked my local Best Buy and AT&T and neither have it. I'd like to have one by the time my iPhone arrives; it's set for a July 14 ship date, but I keep checking daily with my local AT&T, and I'm on a wait list at Apple.
> There's a new thread for another case that someone really likes, I think it's called 'Barely there'(?) and it also comes in pink and purple!
> It's hard to find the iFrogz case, though, especially the lean luxe one. At least it has been for me in the Sacramento area.


Here is the link. I ordered it on Thursday and got it today, which was great. I didn't use any special shipping, just regular mail.

http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-4-Cases/Case-Mate-iPhone-4-Barely-There-Cases.asp


----------



## VictoriaP

ayuryogini said:


> Where did you order it? I've checked my local Best Buy and AT&T and neither have it. I'd like to have one by the time my iPhone arrives; it's set for a July 14 ship date, but I keep checking daily with my local AT&T, and I'm on a wait list at Apple.
> There's a new thread for another case that someone really likes, I think it's called 'Barely there'(?) and it also comes in pink and purple!
> It's hard to find the iFrogz case, though, especially the lean luxe one. At least it has been for me in the Sacramento area.


My July 14th phone ordered through Apple just flipped today to "prepared for shipment," which means it should ship out in the next day or so. Keep an eye on your order!


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> My July 14th phone ordered through Apple just flipped today to "prepared for shipment," which means it should ship out in the next day or so. Keep an eye on your order!


Thanks for the heads up! That's really exciting for you!!
I just checked and mine hasn't changed yet, but I'm really going to watch more closely now. 
Also, I noticed that Best Buy had the iFrogz Lean Luxe case advertised in their Sunday paper insert. I thought that meant that the stores would have them in stock, but no...! However, I was able to order the pink one on line, so now I've got that covered at least (no pun intended)


----------



## VictoriaP

From today:

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/05/users-continue-to-experience-problems-with-iphone-4-proximity-sensors/

Hsuthard--have you tried the reset described in this article?


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for that link, Victoria. I had heard mention of a reset that might or might not help, that may be what they're referring to. I'm off to check it out!


----------



## hsuthard

Well I tried the reset but it didn't seem to help. I can actually see the screen turn on and off while I talk. There was another article yesterday on TUAW I think saying the problem is caused by a reflective ear drum!


----------



## LauraB

I had a problem with the phone going back to the home screen, but still with the call connected, and I was talking. When I took the phone away from my ear I was on the home screen with that green bar on the top that says to touch it to get back to call. I was still on the call, it didn't disconnect. So I finished the call and hung up. Did the reset all settings. (Not factory reset). And it hasn't happened again. It has been 4-5 days I think.


----------

